# What kit do you get to make a fountain pen?



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_12 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was wondering what kit you get to make a fountain pen. I am a beginner and have only made slimlines so far.


----------



## amosfella (Oct 31, 2008)

to start after only slimlines, I would probably look at the Americana Fountain Pen from craft supplies USA.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would get whatever kit looks great to you.  Get extra tubes, and then you'll only mess up some wood while you practise.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 1, 2008)

Austin,

I admire the fact that a person your age wants to make a fountain pen.  I would recommend you consider the Jr Gent II from woodturnerscatalog.com  There are no tenons to turn and it is fairly straight forward.  (Just make VERY sure your bushings are in the right order.  Then, you might consider one of DCBluesman's semi-flex steel nibs to get a wonderful writing experience.  Feel very free to PM me if you need anything.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 1, 2008)

Austin, PM me your address and I'll get a chrome Baron out to you if you promise that you'll learn to use a fountain pen. I'll include a set of bushings and a nib from Lou.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, that's good of you Roy!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 1, 2008)

Full sized Gents and Jr. Gents. Also excellent would be the Statesmen.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 23, 2008)

Austin, 
Take Roy up on his offer... when I was your age, just a short time after the age of the quill pen, all of my school papers were required to be in ink, using a fountain pen, either ball points weren't invented yet or we were just not allowed to use them, can't remember back that far... learn to use a fountain pen.  It will improve most people's penmanship - although I don't think it helped mine.


----------



## woody350ep (Nov 23, 2008)

now wait just a minute.  I am 25, but I would like to take Roy up on that offer myself


----------



## el_d (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Jason, your twice his age you should get 2 sets.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Austin , Roy has made you a fantastic offer . The Baron is a great first Fountain pen even with the stock nib and with one of Lou's nibs it will be a superb Writing Instrument .


----------



## woody350ep (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, good point, I'll PM my address and finish choices


----------



## hughbie (Nov 27, 2008)

<lightly scratching his right jaw - doing his famous Marlon Brando impression> looks like Roy is making an offer he can't refuse!
at least i wouldn't....what a guy!
take him up on that one.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 27, 2008)

Austin, still waiting for you to contact me so I can send you your new pen, but remember you have to keep and use it. 
Hoping your gone for the holidays and will contact me when you get back....


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2008)

This is what I like about this site. Everyone is so helpfull and generous. I am glad to be associated with such a great bunch of folks.
PM me your address and I will send you a blank for the pen Oklahoman is sending you.
Post a picture of your results. and best of luck, go slow and take your time and you will do well (don't forget the face mask)
Nick


----------



## Grizz (Dec 4, 2008)

What ever looks good to you.  But I'll second the CSUSA Jr. Gent.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2009)

still no sign of a finished fountain pen then


----------

